# I don't know what to do... help?



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

'Sup.

I'm a senior in high school, and honestly, I don't know where my life is gong. 

I don't know whether I want to major in fashion design or chemistry/toxicology. I'm not asking anyone to make the decision, but insight would be great, as my "friends" are too busy accomplishing things on their own, and my mother doesn't care about anything but her job. I go to a somewhat small private school that does not even have a college adviser (or whatever you call it, you get the point.) 

People tell me I should "follow my dreams", but that is so impractical. I've made clothes and designed some in my sketchbook, but that's something I have to have my heart set on. Frankly, I don't and haven't paid any attention whatsoever to what my "heart" is set on until now. And I don't even know. 

You probably think I'm taking this too seriously, but as an INTJ, I want my life to be planned out... YEARS in advance. And a career as a fashion designer would be stressful for me as I would have to be extremely flexible. 

I'm somehow very good at chemistry and I'm equally interested in it as I am in fashion. I am one of those annoying people who are obsessed with reading and researching ingredient lists in foods. I think that my skills in that area would be more practical and provide for a more stable life.

I have a 4.3 GPA but I don't know if that'll get me any kind of scholarship or whatever, and I'm poor so I'll probs just transfer from community college. However, will that look bad if I want to be a toxicologist? (If I decide that, I'd probably need at least a Master's, but with fashion, it really doesn't matter as long as I have EXCEPTIONAL skills.) 

I tried to keep this short, but I didn't want to leave out any details. Does anyone know of a way that can help me decide? maybe a website or something?


----------



## 63511 (Aug 15, 2013)

I just want to offer my experience and you can take it with a grain of salt!

I was always torn between fashion/writing and chemistry/math. I always liked both. So when I graduated I had a bunch of AP credits meaning I didn't really take many general education classes in college (I'm getting my AA this December) and so I sort of had no time to pick my major. Needless to say, I have a hard -- like really HARD -- time making decisions unless I know I'm making the right choice. Took some classes and I still liked math and science courses but I realized, with the help of friends and family, that I wouldn't be happy every single day of my life working in science or math. I'm not that person. So while the classes may be fun, ask yourself if you could do it every day.

My endgame goal is to be creative director of something like Kate Spade or J. Crew. Or to have published novels. So I'm studying Public Relations. And I know it's a broad degree that's becoming so popular it's hard to distinguish yourself but I'm very good at standing out and working hard to show that I'm the best. And it sounds like you can do it to. 

ALSO! Transferring from a community college doesn't look bad. That's what I'm doing! I'm about to create a thread asking for a bit of advice myself. But yeah, I mean it's super easy to transfer from a CC to a uni if you have a good GPA and join an honor society. You'll be fine, dear. As hard as it is, try to remind yourself that you have time!! You really do!


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

Thanks so much!

I actually do think that I would enjoy being a toxicologist. Not as much as I would being in the fashion industry, but still. I'm gonna try not to stress about it too much if I'm going to CC anyway. Gives me an extra two years to decide, I guess. 

Random stupid question, though... is it possible to get scholarships to universities after I'm done with CC? I'm broke, and I'm pretty sure I'm not getting a full ride from right now because I didn't do so great on the ACT.


----------



## Redifining Cool (Aug 22, 2014)

I didn't know Blair Waldorf also loves chemistry.


----------



## neurosis (Jun 22, 2014)

Redifining Cool said:


> I didn't know Blair Waldorf also loves chemistry.


Yeah, weird, huh?


----------



## Ermenegildo (Feb 25, 2014)

neurosis said:


> but as an INTJ, I want my life to be planned out... YEARS in advance.


Fashion is such a popular gamble! Is there a girl that is not fascinated by fashion? Chances are that you will loose. If your whole life is about fashion, and if there is nothing else, or if someone working in the fashion industry tells you that you are extremely talented, you could give it a try until disillusion sets in after a few years. 

Contact someone from the fashion industry and ask for advice, and give a toxicologist a chance as well. If you listen to the experts the glamour of the profession is quickly gone, and you can compare their mundane everyday routines. Do you prefer being a mediocre fashion designer or a mediocre toxicologist? Do you really want to be surrounded by fashion people for the rest of your life? 

Fashion appeals to your artistic side, and toxicology to your intellectual side. Either you look for other options that can integrate both sides or you have to make the choice which activity should become a mere hobby. Many people who lead an intellectual life have an artistic or artisanal hobby. 



> Frankly, I don't and haven't paid any attention whatsoever to what my "heart" is set on until now. And I don't even know.


It’s high time for analyzing your talents. Ask others and ask yourself what is special about you, what you can do easily and with pleasure that is difficult for the rest of the world. Then look for fields in which your special talent is urgently needed. The more talents you have the more difficult it is to find the best profession for you.


----------



## Just_Some_Guy (Oct 8, 2009)

A good plan is to follow your dream _and_ be practical at the same time. A double major sometime accomplishes this. 

Concerning fashion, you may want to pursue a degree in business and/or marketing to understand that element of the industry. on top of that, take as many art and design classes as you like that will let you live your dream. 

Best case scenario: business-savy fashion mogul. 
Worst case scenario: frustrated, yet highly employable drone.


----------

